# 750 ford backhoe



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

We have a older ford 750 backhoe that starts really hard even when the weather is warm. Do they always start hard. Since it has gotten colder i was going to put a inline water heater not exactly sure what there called. Is that a good heater to put in? What brand should i buy? How big of one does it need? It looses its prime all the time also and since my brother is gone for the week it decided to do it again. Could someone please tell me step my step how to prime it. I need to get it moved in 2 days for the well guy so i can plow for him. Thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well that just happend to my case it lost its prime look for any air leaks on your primary and secondary filters.Most like that is your problem get some new fuel filters or in line if thats what it has .Put a block heater in the block not one of those ones your put on the hose they do absolutly nothing also you could put one for the iol pand to to warm the iol up we had one that went in where the dipstick is in one of our old machines.Hope this helpd you out.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

We have a JD410 and it is very hard to start in the winter.
By putting a heated dipstick in the oil seemed to solve the problem.Also agree with changing fuel filters.
Good Luck


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

I always thought by putting a heater in the cooling line it would heat more of the motor then a oil pan or dipstick heater. It already has a heater on the bottom of the oil pan that doesnt help it start at all.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Have you tried giving it a shot of starting ether?

I hate to abuse em that way, but I've actually run engines on ether alone long enough to raise the loader arms out of the way so I could reach the filters to change them. Certainly, having the engine warm enough to start unaided is the better way to go, but if you're only starting the machine once in a blue moon why go to the expense of installing a heater at all?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Dany I had one of those inline water heaters and it was junk don't waste your mony on it.It only heatd right around the unit not the whole block plus you have to get a 1500 watt one where as a block heater you could use a 400 wattone and better resaults.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

i was looking at one of those for my future (dream) dodge deisel. It was made by espar i think, out of canada. anyways it was expensive, $1500, but it had a pump, and a diesel fired heater, you could set it up to warm your truck up before it started, and it could bring it up to operating temp on its own. the other idea i had was to see if i could rig the water pump in it, to run after the engine turns off to prevent heat soak


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

this backhoe doesnt even want to attempt to start with out a squirt of either in the morning. It can be 80 or 90 degrees out and it still needs it. How do i prime the thing.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

I sounds like your getting air into the system! you need to go over all the fittings and change the seals in them. one other thing to have checked on it is the compresion on the engine, you might have a weak cyl.


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

Can someone please tell me how to go about priming it. Iam going to go over all fittings and lines and replace them.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know about that specific tractor, but my old JD 410 had a manual lever on the fuel pump for priming. I'd crack the fittings in the fuel line and pump manually until fuel leaked out, crank the fitting tight and go to the next until you've gotten to the injectors. Some tractors have brake style bleeder screws at various points, see if you find any. You'll still need ether to get it started, but once primed it should start easily. If you're using ether in 80 degree weather, you're either leaking fuel back to the tank or have a very tired motor.

What I used to do to make cold starting easier is put one of those portable 500 watt halogen lamps on a block shining on the oil pan and then throw a canvas over the hood draping on the ground on both sides. This would put enough heat in the motor to let it spin fast enough to start easily.


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

I figured out how to prime thanks to you guys who posted. She even started without eitha and it was in the upper 30s big difference from the heat of the summer. The motor cant be vary tired with only 5000 hours on it. How many does the motor start to usally wear out at?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Now that you've gotten it primed, it should hold the prime indefinately. If you lose it again, then you've got a bad seal in the fuel line somewhere. If your tank doesn't feed the fuel pump by gravity (pump is lower than tank), then I'd look at this connection first.

Diesels last varying amounts of hours depending on the service they receive and the conditions they work under. Some engines are shot at 5000 hrs, others can run to 15,000. My buddy trades his backhoes between 6000 and 10,000 hrs., he makes a living with them running them almost daily. 5000 hrs isn't a lot for an old machine.

You might want to ask digger242.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*hard starting diesel in cold*

I have a Ford 5500 hoe loader. I put on a "0" start ether injection bottle. Turn the key push the ether button it starts. I am in an area with hoe that has no electric so have to start rig on battery. In 6 degree F weather it starts 4000 hrs on engine, old hoe loader. Fords cold start was not of the best design. This Zero start costs about $75.00 and works. Wire pushbutton in line with starter so ether is injected only after engine is turning over by starter.

Dave the Happy hoe owner hehehe


----------



## Gary2Wheels (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ford 750 tlb, 1975-1977*



dany;40694 said:


> We have a older ford 750 backhoe that starts really hard even when the weather is warm. Do they always start hard. Since it has gotten colder i was going to put a inline water heater not exactly sure what there called. Is that a good heater to put in? What brand should i buy? How big of one does it need? It looses its prime all the time also and since my brother is gone for the week it decided to do it again. Could someone please tell me step my step how to prime it. I need to get it moved in 2 days for the well guy so i can plow for him. Thanks


Yes,they are hard starters...ether,warm weather,and jumper cables are what I need to start mine.I've'got no power lines into my land,so a generator in the back of the truck to power up the block heater is vital.My 256 turbo diesel has many hours on it,and I prefer to give it an 'in field' rebuild some day.or replace the motor with a fresher one...


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

In the logging biz.we have no elect. available in the landing. Using 3/4 inch quick connects and about 20 feet of 3/4 heater hose, I tap into my truck heater hoses and connect to the heater hoses on my forwarder. It would be more efficient to go directly to the block, but a lot more trouble. It only takes long enough to sharpen my saw and the machine starts like it is July. Be careful, at first. If you hook up backwards, you can puke coolant out of the overflow.


----------



## Gary2Wheels (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion of the 3/4'' disconnects...I've been thinking along those lines.I'm limited weather wise in my ability to get up in there working alone,so April to October is my window..unless we're blessed with 'Indian Summer' weather....


----------

